# Announcing HYPERLANES: Cinematic Sci-Fi for D&D 5e



## ryanchaddock (Dec 6, 2016)

Hey everyone I'm Ryan Chaddock. I've been writing 3rd party supplements for various systems over the last few years and I just wanted to announce the *HYPERLANES* Kickstarter campaign, my second Kickstarted project working with my team at Scrivened. It's a roughly 200 page adaptation of 5th edition D&D rules into action-packed sci-fi along the lines of Star Wars, Cowboy Bebop, Firefly, and Guardians of the Galaxy. 

It's fun, versatile, and has systems in place for rewarding teamwork and tactics together. It's got modular rules for crafting new Races that fit your favorite setting. It has a complete replacement for Spells, called Gambits, which allow characters to harness their natural talents and hard-earned abilities to do the nearly impossible. It comes with thrilling vehicle systems and high-tech/science as a replacement for magic items. 

If this sounds interesting you can find the Kickstarter page here, and a sneak preview of the Outlaw class here.


----------



## Christopher Clayton (Dec 28, 2016)

I've been running a 5e Sci-Fi campaign for a couple months now and find the system welcoming to the change. Most of it, at least. I did look at some other systems like Savage Lands and Cypher.

This seems cool. I am interested to see more.


----------



## airheadgreg (May 4, 2017)

Hi Ryan, I've only just discovered Hyperlanes, I'm obviously too late to jump on the kick starter, but was wondering if you've got a website or anything that I can keep an eye on for progress etc. towards your planned release on DriveThruRPG?


----------

